# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенок рабочей немецкой овчарки, кобель, СПб, "Golttvizen hof"

## Anatolna

Питомник "Golttvizen hof" продает щенка рабочей немецкой овчарки, кобеля, чепрачный
Дата рождения - 19.06.2014
От пары:
> Peterburzhskiy Suvenir Stefany, BH, IPO-1, HD/ED: B/0, SG
> Golttvizen hof Marko, OKD, ZKS, HD/ED: A/0, SG
Linebreeding - 5 generations:
2 - 3 ........SG BSP Jucan von Peroh
3 - 3 ....... Pepsi von den Wannaer Hohen
4,5 - 5 .....V Yoschy von der Dollenwiese
4,4 - 5 .....G Freia vom Roederbrunnen
Родословная щенков - www.golttizenhof.com
или на pedigreedatabase.com/


Фото - *Анна Щербицкая*

Тел.: 8 921 936 07 53, Валерий

----------


## Anatolna

Маманя

----------


## Anatolna

*Видео* с защиты мамы

*Плей-лист* с тренировок папы

*Видео* щенка

----------

